# Toffee Recipes anyone?



## runninduo (Oct 28, 2004)

I actually came online to ask if anyone had a good recipe for homemade toffee and then I saw the post about Skor bars.  We must collectively have toffee on the brain.


Anyway, I'm looking for a recipe for toffee with a coating of chocolate on one side.  If anyone can share their recipe, I'd be much obliged.

Thanks.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 28, 2004)

This recipe makes a candy similar to a Heath Bar.  Is it what you're looking for?

4 sticks butter
2 cups sugar
1/4 tsp salt
2 pounds chocolate chips (dark or milk as you prefer)
1 cup chopped nuts

Melt butter, sugar and salt over high heat.  When bubbles form, turn heat to medium low and continue cooking to soft crack stage 270.

Pour into buttered 11x15" pan. Cool.

Melt 1/2 of chocolate and spread on candy.  Sprinkle with 1/2 of the nuts.  Cool.

Turn over and repeat on other side.  Cool.

Break into pieces.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks.  There are so many recipes on the internet that it's sometimes hard to discern which will be the best.  Your recipe looks great!  I actually only wanted to coat one side of the toffee, but I can easily do that with this recipe.

Thanks again.  I hope to try it soon!


----------



## mellyrn (Oct 29, 2004)

I use this recipe every Christmas for gifts.  It always gets rave reviews.

Toffee

2 c butter
2 c sugar
2 T light corn syrup
1 package (11 ½ oz) package of milk chocolate pieces  (or semi sweet if you prefer)
1 c. chopped toasted nuts
1/3 c water

1. Line a 15” x 10” x 1” baking pan with foil extending over the edges.  
2.In a 3 qt. Saucepan melt butter.  Stir in sugar, corn syrup, and water.  Cook over medium-high heat until boiling.  Stirring until sugar is dissolved.  Avoid splashing onto the sides of the pan.  Clip candy thermometer to pan.
3. Cook over medium heat stirring frequently until thermometer registers 290 (Soft crack stage), approx 15 min.  (It should boil at a moderate steady rate over entire surface.)  The mixture will turn golden brown.  
4. Remove thermometer.  Pour into prepared pan; spread evenly.  Cool 5 minutes or until top is just set.
5. Sprinkle chocolate onto toffee; let stand 2 minutes.  Spread chocolate.  Top with nuts; press into chocolate.  Cool several hours or until set.
6. Holding foil, lift candy out of the pan.  Break into pieces.  To store, layer candy in an airtight container between sheets of wax paper.  
Makes about 2 ½ lbs.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 29, 2004)

I LOVE TOFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If you do, YOU'LL LOVE THIS RECIPE TOO!!!
I just might make this for Thanksgiving


Sticky Toffee Pudding with Butterscotch Sauce:

Courtesy Gale Gand, "American Brasserie" by Gale Gand, Rick Tramonto, Julia Moskin, MacMillian, Publishers, 1997 
Recipe Summary
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 1 hour 20 minutes 


12 ounces dates, pitted and roughly chopped 
2 1/2 cups water 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
3 1/4 cups sifted all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
8 tablespoons (1 stick) softened, unsalted butter, cut into pieces 
1 2/3 cups granulated sugar 
4 large eggs 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
Butterscotch sauce, recipe follows 
Butterscotch Sauce: 
2 1/4 cups light brown sugar 
7 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 cup half-and-half 
1 teaspoon brandy 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup cold heavy cream, optional 


Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a 13 by 9-inch baking pan with parchment or waxed paper. 
Combine the dates and water in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Turn off the heat and gradually stir in the baking soda (it will foam up), and set aside. 

In a bowl, combine the flour and baking powder. In the bowl of a mixer, cream the butter until fluffy. Add the sugar to the butter, and cream until fluffy. Without stopping the mixer, add 2 of the eggs and mix until combined. Add the remaining 2 eggs and vanilla and mix until combined. Add about 1/3 of the flour mixture and 1/3 of the dates and mix until combined. Repeat until all the flour mixture and the dates are incorporated into the batter. Pour into the baking pan and bake about 40 minutes, until firm and set in the center. Let cool in the pan. When cool, turn out of the pan onto a baking sheet and peel off the parchment paper. The recipe can be made through this step up to 2 days in advance. 

Butterscotch Sauce: Combine the brown sugar, butter, half-and-half, and brandy in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Boil 3 minutes, until combined. Remove from the heat and stir in the vanilla. 

When ready to serve pudding, preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Pour the sauce evenly over the top of the cake. Bake until the sauce is bubbly and cake is heated through, about 5 minutes. Meanwhile, whip the heavy cream into soft peaks with the mixer. Cut the cake into squares and serve with whipped cream.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 29, 2004)

Here’s my *Chocolate-Covered Pecan Toffee*…really good!

8 cups pecans, finely chopped and divided into 4 cups each
2 cups (1 pound) of  butter
1/2 cup of water
1/4 cup of light corn syrup
2-1/2 cups of sugar
1 pound of a good milk chocolate

Butter a heavy 12x18-inch baking sheet or jelly roll pan and cover with 4 cups of the pecans and set aside.

In a heavy 3-4 quart saucepan, combine the butter, water, corn syrup and sugar.  Stir constantly, over high heat, until the mixture comes to a boil (I always use a long-handled wooden spoon for this stuff.).  Continue stirring constantly until the mixture begins to thicken, then reduce heat to low and clip on your calibrated candy thermometer.  Cook, without stirring, to 290 degrees (f) (soft-crack).  Remove from heat and immediately pour slowly over the pecans on the baking sheet.  Allow the stuff to cool for about an hour at room temperature.

Melt the chocolate in the top of a double-boiler and spread over the top of the toffee.  Sprinkle the warm chocolate with the reserved pecans and press lightly so that the nuts imbed and adhere.

Allow the toffee to stand at room temperature for at least 12 hours to completely cool.  Then break the toffee into irregular pieces and store in an airtight container.  

This probably makes about 5 pounds and approximately 125 pieces, depending upon the size of the breaks.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 29, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> I LOVE TOFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If you do, YOU'LL LOVE THIS RECIPE TOO!!!
> I just might make this for Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> ...



I made this twice for the holidays last year, and it's a wonderful treat.
ice cream highly reccommended with this pudding.


If you make the toffee candy though, follow one of candy recipes posted, but let the toffee layer setup. your choc. chips won't melt on it that way, but if you let it harden, you can wipe across it with a paper towel and get some of the oil off it. then just melt the choc. chips briefly in the microwave and spread on the toffee. I think this helps a great getting the chocolate to stick to the toffee, and not break off the top when you break the candy into pieces.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2004)

mmmmm, ice cream and toffee pudding??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  my tongue thanks you profusely..............


----------



## mudbug (Oct 29, 2004)

I think my dentist will thank you all for these recipes.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 29, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I think my dentist will thank you all for these recipes.



There's always a price to be paid, MudBug...
my favorite crustracian..


----------



## mudbug (Oct 29, 2004)

I will pay any price, bear any burden.........................


----------



## mellyrn (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank you southerncook for the suggestion about spreading melted chocolate on the toffee after it sets up.  That's the reason I joined this site. . so I could get tips like that.


----------



## southerncook (Nov 2, 2004)

You are welcome.


----------

